
Show HN: Our first OSX app, FontPrep, free for 24 hours - briangonzalez
http://fontprep.com/free
======
neya
A designer's feedback - The site's design is not very interesting, in the
sense that:

1)The homepage doesn't explain anything about what the product is _clearly_.

2)I'm forced to watch a video to get to know what the product is, which is a
very bad UX.

~~~
artisfacto
Hi neya,

I understand well the points you make and I can assure you they've been irking
me these past weeks as well. But like my brother pointed out, the lion's share
of our time recently has been devoted to refining the actual app as much as
possible along with all of the other tasks that revolve around releasing a
product. Within the next week or so, we'll have a MUCH more refined web
presence. Hope you enjoy the app and thanks for the input!

~~~
neya
You're most welcome.

------
briangonzalez
From our website:

FontPrep converts all of your TTF & OTF files to web-ready formats: WOFF, EOT,
and SVG. FontPrep also fires up a server listening on port 7500 so you can
easily view and test your fonts.

------
dpcx
A little explanation of what it does would be useful...

~~~
briangonzalez
If you go to fontprep.com you'll see a demo video, which is quite helpful.

